# BMW Power Kits for the 135i, 335i and X6. Factory backed BMW Performance mods!



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

*Link?*

Can you please post a link to these products/prices?

Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Kurt_OH said:


> Can you please post a link to these products/prices?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kurt


Try this -

http://www.shopbmwusa.com/ProductList.aspx?CategoryId=241&perf=true

I'm sure one of our sponsors or your local dealer can also supply you, perhaps at a better price.

Tim


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't see ANYTHING for $599, much less the Power Kit.

Can the OP, or anyone, post a like to the Power Kit for $599?


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's the official BMW press release link with pricing (as listed above by tim330i):

https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pres...=9&id=T0121462EN_US&left_menu_item=node__2224

And here's an offer from a sponsor with pricing:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6332555#post6332555

Not sure what else you need? :dunno:

It doesn't seem to be updated on the BMW Performance website, as of yet, at least for my 2011 335i.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Sorry, didn't noticed the difference in pricing and updated details. Assumed BMW would have its website up to date.

Tim


----------



## mermar (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess us 535 owners are not worthy!? Not sure why this would not work in my N54?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Kurt_OH said:


> Thanks, but I don't see ANYTHING for $599, much less the Power Kit.
> 
> Can the OP, or anyone, post a like to the Power Kit for $599?


I talked to BMW and the site was behind. They've updated it now -

http://www.shopbmwusa.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CategoryType=Accessories&ProductId=3514&perf=true

Hope this helps,
Tim


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

mermar said:


> I guess us 535 owners are not worthy!? Not sure why this would not work in my N54?


I checked with BMW and before they will certify a product like this each car has to be extensively tested. They started with 135 and 335 because they are the bigger and prime market for this product. Now that this is in the market I hope they start the testing process for the F10 535 next!



Kurt_OH said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Kurt


Happy to help!

Tim


----------



## 530CE (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, mine's in the shop today for a couple of minor issues and it just didn't make much sense to make it leave there without the "Level 1" upgrade.

I'll post the result when I get it back tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Alecop77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Come on BMW - release for the 535 next!


----------



## kaysid (Nov 11, 2010)

So even though this is for the N55, I will not be able to get it on an F10 535 or will dealers be "flexible" on this?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If BMW NA isn't backing it for the 535 then I doubt the dealership is going to install it. If they did you wouldn't have the warranty either so it would negate the major benefit of the kit, which is the factory warranty.

I hope BMW rolls out the 535 kit soon!

Tim


----------



## mermar (Apr 9, 2010)

"OK, mine's in the shop today for a couple of minor issues and it just didn't make much sense to make it leave there without the "Level 1" upgrade.

I'll post the result when I get it back tomorrow or Thursday."

Looking forward to reading about your impressions. Though it will only make me want the upgrade more for my 09 535. If the factory does not release something - a Cobb AP is the next step.


----------



## grayhound335 (Sep 29, 2011)

Can anyone advise about a power kit for the 335d.
Either by BMW of aftermarket?

I would like to squeeze some more power out of the car, and hear deisel has unlimited potential.

Please help.

Thank You


----------



## 530CE (Apr 15, 2004)

Just picked it up and drove it from the dealer to my office......maybe 2 miles. One word WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was FAST... Now it's WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll let everyone know after the weekend.


----------



## 530CE (Apr 15, 2004)

I posted my comments on the E90 Forum. The best $599.00 I've spent in a long, long time.
Let me know if you have questions.


----------

